# EverQuest! OOC



## Delusion (Sep 27, 2007)

It has been several years since the combined forces of Kelethin and Felwithe drove the Crushbone orcs from their mighty keep deep within the woods of the Greater Faydark. It appeared to all during that time that Clan Crushbone had been silenced once and for all and would trouble the world of Norrath no more. They were wrong.

Indeed, many orcs were slain in the battle for Crushbone Keep, and the survivors were forced to flee. However, enough remained that they were able to survive for years in the Faydark. After striking a secret alliance with the Deathfist orcs and a small number of ogres and trolls, they mounted an assault on a hidden dwarven stronghold in the Butcherblock Mountains known as the _Khundrukar_ - or in the common tongue, the Glitterhame.

The Glitterhame belonged to a wise and powerful dwarf named Durgeddin. Durgeddin was a master smith who forged blades of surpassing quality and power. He and his followers perished in the assault, and surely much of his wealth was taken away and distributed amongst the orcs and their allies. The dwarves of Kaladim, however have claimed that the deepest and best hidden vaults and armories have escaped the looting, and that some of Durgeddin's extraordinary blades still wait in the darkness for a hand bold enough to claim one.

Whether this is true or a clever way to convince adventurers to help the dwarves in their cause is unknown. However, the dwarves are still willing to pay 25 gold coins for every orc scalp brought to them - a handsome reward, no doubt, even if the bit about magical blades is dwarven trickery... but then again, maybe it isn't...




Hello and welcome. This is a game set in the world of Norrath using the Everquest RPG books published by Sword & Sorcery Studios. As you've probably guessed, this particular adventure is a dungeon crawl (in actuality, it's a slightly tweaked version of the Forge of Fury). Rolling will be done by you guys using Invisible Castle. I'll accept character applications until September 30th, when I will pick and choose 4-5 characters that will delve into the darkness shrouded depths of the _Khundrukar_.

*Character Creation Guidelines:*
Starting Level: 3
Ability Scores: 32 point-buy
Starting Gold: 3000 gp
Books Allowed: EverQuest RPG material only




*House Rules:*

Tradeskills: To encourage the use of tradeskills, you are presumed to have an unlimited amount of time to craft items before the start of the first adventure and between future adventures. However, you still must pay for the components required to make the item, and can only make 20 of the same item for the purpose of selling it (after making and selling these 20 items, you may still make more for personal use only). In addition to advancing your tradeskill level as described in the DMG by practicing your trade and spending experience points, you may also spend regular skill points on tradeskills (there is still no character level+3 limit). Also, there is no need to buy a new set of tools every time you advance a skill level, but you still must buy a new set every time you roll a natural one on a tradeskill check. Be sure to save all your checks on Invisible Castle.

Gaining Spells: In addition to being able to find/buy new spells, you also automatically gain new spells every other time you level up. For every odd numbered level you reach not including level one, you gain 2 spells of the newest available level of spellcasting available to you and 1 spell of every spellcasting level below it. For example, a 2nd level enchanter has 4 1st level spells to start with. Upon reaching 3rd level, she gains 2 2nd level spells and 1 1st level spell. This is in addition to any spells she may have found/purchased.


----------



## scranford (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm thinking about a High Elf Cleric. Don't see many Elven Clerics. I'll work on the background and character concept this evening. Do you want to see the complete character or just a concept? I would hate to spend the time to develop a whole character and then not get in, but if thats required I'll do so. Might even consider a multclass Cleric/Bard just to put a new twist on the whole Cleric thing.


----------



## Delusion (Sep 27, 2007)

A background and concept will do just fine for now, scranford. A complete character will do just as well, though.


----------



## Caliber (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd be interested in running an Erudite Wizard. I'll see about working up some details about him this weekend.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 27, 2007)

Glee!  

I'll have to check my laptop to see what EQ d20 character concepts I had brainstormed earlier, before I decide what one I'd like to play.....  But for reference, I'm partial to both gnomes and enchanters.    So it's possible I'll use a gnome enchanter idea, and at least it's suitable to the continent we're starting on...  

I have just a few questions for now.....
1, you mention rolling for stats in the post, but then list 32 point buy for ability scores.  Which is it supposed to be, and if it is supposed to be rolling, then what dicerolling method should be used (i.e. standard D&D 4d6 drop lowest and arrange to taste, or whatever).

2, since I haven't had any chances so far to pick up the EQ Game Master's Guide, I don't know the details of Trade Skill use, so when they're useable I'll need to be informed of the results or of what I can make with whatever TS my character ends up with.... :\ 

3, also regarding the GMG, I'd have to ask for some info on magic items once I figure out what character concept I'll use (since the GMG has the details on EQ magic items as far as I know).


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, if I still had my EQ RPG books, I'd definitely be interested. I'll definitely be watching from the sidelines, though. Very fun idea, Delusion.


----------



## Delusion (Sep 27, 2007)

When I mentioned you guys rolling using Invisible Castle earlier in the post, I was talking about combat and skill checks and the like, not ability scores. Sorry for not specifying. I would allow you to roll your own scores, but I'd like everyone to be statistically equal.

Just let me know what tradeskill and magic items you need to know about and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Caliber (Sep 27, 2007)

The idea here would be for a snobbish, extremely intelligent Erudite, who happens to be very aware of his own intelligence. He doesn't mean to be rude, but he is quick to point this out to anyone who listens, while perhaps insulting their own intelligence without meaning to. 

Also, I don't have the GM's Guide so I don't have any magical items to pick from. Anything boosting Int, or perhaps some saves or AC would be nice. Looking at the list of magical items that can be downloaded from the website, I see Gossamer Robes only cost 1800gp. I dunno what they do, but maybe he wants some of those?   

Edit: Ok, I bought some magical stuff. I hocked the gems I had, as well as some coins, got a regular dagger instead of MW, and reduced my personal log from a 50 page book to a 25 pager. In exchange I picked up a Sheer Bone Mask and a Bat Hide Wristband, whose +1 Int I am assuming stack. 

[sblock=Stats]*Deeboo*

Class: Wizard 3
Race: Erudite
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: ON
Diety: Prexus

Abilities:
   STR: 6/-2 (2 pts, -4 racial)
   DEX: 10/+0 (4 pts, -2 racial)
   CON: 14/+2 (6 pts)
   INT: 26/+8 (12 pts, +6 racial, +2 item)
   WIS: 14/+2 (4 pts, +2 racial)
   CHA: 6/-1 (-2 racial)

Derived:
   Speed: 30'
   Init: +4
   Training: 0 (15 - 7 (feat) - 8 (resists))
   HP: 2d4+10 (15, Rolls)
   Mana: 48 (8 x 2 x 3)

Attacks:
   BAB: +1
   Grapple: -1
   Melee: -1
   Ranged: +1
   Dagger (Melee): -1, 1d3-1/19-20/x2
   Dagger (Thrown): +1, 1d3-1/19-20/x2, 10' RI

Defenses:
   AC: 12, Touch 10, Flat Footed 12
   Fort: +3
   Ref: +1
   Will: +5
   Acid Resist: 0
   Cold Resist: 3
   Disease Resist: -1
   Electricity Resist: 0
   Fire Resist: 3
   Magic Resist: 2
   Poison Resist: 0 
   Sonic Resist: 0

Languages: 
   Common +12, Erudite +12, Dragon +12, Elder Erudin +12

Perceptions:
   Spot +4 (-4 in low-light), Listen +4, Search +8

Abilities:
   Racial: Bad Eyesight, -4 Spot in low-light
   Class: Proficient with all simple 1HB, 2HB, Piercing, and Thrown
   Class: Quicken Mastery, can choose to quicken any Wizard spell for +300% mana (x4 cost)

Feats:
   Level: Quest Spell
   Training: Improved Initiative

Spellcasting:
   1st - Frost Bolt, Minor Shielding, Numbing Cold, Shock of Frost, Sphere of Light
   2nd - Fade, Gate, Icestrike, O'Keils Radiation, Root, See Invisible, Shock of Fire 
   Commonly Prepared:
      O'Keils Radiation - 3 mana, 30', +1 save vs fire, fire resist +2, damage shield 1, 5 rounds (D)
      Shock of Frost - 1 mana, 130', 1d6 cold, Ref 19 halves
      Shock of Fire - 2 mana, 130', 3d6 fire, Ref 20 halves
      Quested Icestrike - 7 mana, 130', 1d10 cold/round in 20' radius, 3 rounds, Ref 20 halves
      Fade - 2 mana, d4 direction, 1d10x5 feet
      Gate - 12 mana, teleports to bind point
      Root - 5 mana, 130', 1d8 duration, Ref 20 negates
      See Invisible - 4 mana, 30', 30 minutes (D)

Skills: (66 Ranks Total)
   Channeling: +8 (6 ranks)
   Knowledge (Mysticism): +14 (6 ranks)
   Knowledge (Planar Travel): +14 (6 ranks)
   Knowledge (Geography): +14 (6 ranks)
   Knowledge (History): +14 (6 ranks)
   Language (Dragon): +12 (4 ranks)
   Language (Elder Erudin): +12 (4 ranks) 
   Language (Erudin): +12 (4 ranks, racial)
   Language (Common): +12 (4 ranks, racial)
   Listen: +4 (4 ranks, CC)
   Meditation: +14 (6 ranks)
   Profession (Sage): +4 (2 ranks)
   Spellcraft: +14 (6 ranks)   
   Spot: +4 (4 ranks, CC)
   Swim: +2 (6 ranks, CC)   

Equipment:
   Carried / Worn
   Bat Hide Wristband ($925/0.5-lbs) - Int +1, disease resistance -1 
   Sheer Bone Mask ($1050/1.5-lbs) - Int +1
   Dagger ($2/1-lb)
   Raw Silk Robes ($500/7-lbs)
   (2) Beltpouch ($2/1-lb)
   Waterskin ($1/4-lbs)
   8 oz Ink ($8/*-lbs)
   Ink Pen ($0.10/*-lbs)
   Personal Log ($10/*-lbs)
   Chalk ($0.01/*-lbs)
   Bedroll ($0.10/5-lbs) 
   (5) 2nd Level Spells ($500/*-lbs)
   7sp, 9cp
   WT: 20 lbs/Light Load[/sblock]

[sblock=Description]Age: 28
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 163 lbs.
Eyes: Green
Hair: Black, kept cropped very short
Skin: Dark Olive
Distinctive Traits: Numerous spider-like arcane sigils trail upwards from back of hands into sleeves[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Born with an amazing intellect, even for an Erudite, Deeboo at first fit right in at the Order of the Crimson Hand. Excelling in his studies, his personal tutelage was often a hotly contested item between the various Wizards there. All of this attention, however, did little for Deeboo's emotional upbringing, and he soon found himself friendless and mostly alone, save for the company of his parents and teachers. 

After a shorter than usual apprenticeship, Deeboo decided to continue his studies, making a living as a Sage, investigating the mysteries of magic and the planes among the thousands of books within the Odus Library. He gained a talent with not only the tongue of Dragons, but that of Ancient Erudites, and spent countless hours searching for books that would further extend his findings of the past. 

Unfortunately, even after his apprenticeship ended, his isolation did not. Unable to help himself, Deeboo dove into his work, paying little attention to those who could not help him in his research, further driving those who might have been his friends away. It wasn't long before his behavior resulted in his avoidance by many, a fact that puzzled Deeboo to no end. When Deeboo's parents passed away during a vicious assault from Paineel, Deeboo found he had lost more than his parents. He had lost the only people in Odus who were truly friendly towards him. 

Deciding a change was in order, Deeboo took what inheritence he had received from his parent's death,  and closed his house down, hanging a sign to inform others that the Sage of Deepwater would return at some time in the future. [/sblock]


----------



## scranford (Sep 27, 2007)

*Faryellin - High Elf Cleric of Tunare*

Faryellin hated Orcs. He had hated them ever since he could remember. His grandfather was killed by orcs, as was his father. His Great Uncle was crippled by an Orc Battleaxe, and two of his older sisters, and one older brother were casualties of the wars with the Crushbone Orcs. Even now he had many cousins, uncles, and aunts that served with the rangers of the elven people to keep the land safe from these Orcs.

His mother however refused to let him follow in the warrior tradition of the rest of the family. He was slight when compared to the rest of the family, and lacked the physical dexterity to be an effective warrior...He was sent to study with the Priests and Clerics of Tunare. There he learned that he could indeed be a factor in the ongoing battle against the Crushbones. So here he was ready to do his part in the defense of he elves.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 28, 2007)

I have the PH but not the DMG as well. Where is that download of magic items?

I was thinking of making a multiclass ranger wizard, but I might go with a ranger/monk concept based on there already being a full wizard concept proposed.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 28, 2007)

*Voadam concepts*

Many considered Voadam touched in the head. The man was said to have called himself "the Green Wizard of Althora" but performed no magics claiming "it works different here" and nobody had ever heard of Althora. He swore by gods nobody heard of and was concerned about the machinations of "demons" and the forces of Law and Chaos. Still he is friendly, inquisitive, and quick to learn. He's also tough, brave, and ready to step into dangerous situations. Being fluent in orcish he took up the mercenary mantle to explore the old dwarven stronghold in return for offers of gold.

A bearded brown-haired bear of a man with blue eyes dressed in black robes with a green sash.

Voadam was in fact a world hopping, demon-hunting wizard who fell afoul of demonic planar magics that banished him to this world as he quested to restore the Staff of Law. He was skilled in spells, bladework, and the lotus petal style of martial arts. On arriving here however he found that magic worked differently and much of his previous lore and powers were now inapplicable.

2 concepts

1 Ranger Wizard, he is rebuilding his magical abilities from the ground up again as he learns of this new world he finds himself in.

2 Ranger/Monk He finds that his old magic is not applicable at all and is focusing on his martial combat skills for the moment.

Note this is a character I have played before, including in a pbp game here that just ended (canadienne bacon's Rod of Seven Parts game).


----------



## Delusion (Sep 28, 2007)

Here is a list of all the magic items your character can afford in the DMG (I may type out some more from Al'Kabor's Arcana when I get the time). Hope this helps!

EDIT: Added items from Al'Kabors Arcana.

Back Items
Netted Cape - 580gp - +2 Hide, light at will (no hide bonus when giving off light) - 0.4 lbs
Festering Cloak - 900gp - mana +2, disease resistance -3, magic resistance -3, disease save -1, magic save -1 (-1 to all Charisma checks except Intimidate, Taunt, and Undead Empathy, which gain a +2 bonus) - 0.5 lbs
Foreigner's Cape - 1000gp - Each cloak attuned to a single race. +4 to all Charisma checks when associating with members of attuned race. - 1.2 lbs
Cloak of the Ice Bear - 2700gp - +3 hp, cold resistance (8), cold save +2 - 3.5 lbs

Body Items
Resin Covered Leaves - 600gp - cold, disease, electricity, fire, magic,  and poison resistance (1) - 0.1 lbs
Gossamer Robes - 1800gp - +1 raw silk armor (AC +3, Max Dex +9) - 2.8 lbs
Truesilver Mail - 1950gp - +1 half plate (AC +8, Max Dex +1) - 24.5 lbs
Robes of Silence - 2700gp - +4 Sneak, -4 Listen (once per day, may invoke an area of complete silence in a 15 ft radius for 3 minutes. The area of silence may either follow the wearer of the robe or be placed as stationary so the wearer can move out of the area) - 1.8 lbs

Ear Items
Alligator Tooth Earring - 220gp - +1 hp - 0.1 lbs
Gunthak Earring - 690gp - +1 Knowledge (poison), +1 Tradeskill (poison), +2 hp, poison resistance (2) - 0.1 lbs
Onyx Studs - 1600gp - +4 Fortitude checks and resisting negative intoxication effect checks - 0.1 lbs
Jade Meditation Hoop - 2000gp - Int -3, Wis -3, mana +10 - 0.1 lbs

Face Items
Skinned Halfling Face Mask - 580gp - illusion (halfling) one use - 0.0 lbs
Sheer Bone Mask - 1050gp - Int +1 - 1.5 lbs

Feet Items
Firewalker Boots - 300gp - fire resistance (2) - 2.5 lbs
Slippers of Stealth - 2000gp - Leaves no footprint or scent on any kind of terrain. Tracking is impossible by nonmagical means. - 1.2 lbs
Charred Boots - 2450gp - Dex +1, fire resistance (2), poison resistance (2)

Finger Items
Ring of Slime - 850gp - mana +2 - 0.1 lbs
Rat Shaped Ring - 1000gp - disease resistance (4), poison resistance (4), disease save +1, posion save +1 - 0.1 lbs
Softfoot Ring - 2000gp - +10 to Sneak (small races only) - 0.1 lbs
Slime Covered Ring - 2500gp - +10 to Hide
Glimmer Ring - 2110gp - gate (one use), Int +1 - 0.1 lbs
Ring of Shadows - 2455gp - gather shadows (3 uses), Dex +1 - 0.1 lbs
Ring of Quintessence - 2800gp - Int +1, mana +3 - 0.1 lbs

Hand Items
Clay Encrusted Gloves - 520gp - +5 Tradeskill (pottery) - 0.8 lbs
Ruffian Gloves - 1800gp - +6 to Taunt - 0.8 lbs
Pit Fighter Handwrap - 2801gp - +1 brass knuckles, Str +1 - 0.5 lbs

Leg Items
Scaled Wolf Hide Leggings - 550gp - cold resistance (2), fire resistance (2) - 4 lbs
Barbed Legplates - 965gp - +2 initiative, +1 AC and -1 check penalty (armor bonus and check penalty do not stack with other armor) - 6.5 lbs
Mammoth Hide Leggings - 1540gp - Con +1, cold resistance (2) - 4 lbs
Black Chitin Leggings - 1850gp - hp +2, mana +2 - 7.5 lbs

Neck Items
Velvet Choker - 210gp - hp +1 - 0.1 lbs
Spiked Leather Wolf Collar - 2660gp - Wis +1, mana +3 - 1 lb
Beartooth Necklace - 2680gp - Con +1, hp +3 - 0.2 lbs

Shields
Bone Shield - 1450gp - +1 small shield, disease resistance (1), sonic resistance (1) - 9.5 lbs
Shield of Kurn - 2532gp - +1 large wooden shield, magic resistance (4), magic save +1 - 8 lbs

Shoulder Items
Barnacle Covered Pauldrons - 375gp - +1 AC, -1 check penalty, 5% ASP (armor bonus and check penalty do not stack with other armor, ASP does) - 4.5 lbs
Blackened Iron Spaulders - 1145gp - +1 AC, -1 check penalty, 5% ASP, use of Slam feat (armor bonus and check penalty do not stack with other armor, ASP does) - 5 lbs
Embroidered Black Cape - 2400gp - hp +4, mana +3 - 0.3 lbs
Bloodstained Mantle - 2570gp - Str +1, magic resistance (4), magic save +1 - 3.5 lbs

Waist Items
Gnome Skin Belt - 320gp - poison resistance (2) - 1 lb
Giant Snakespine Belt - 2250gp - Dex +1, poison resistance (2)

Wrist Items
Bat Hide Wristband - 925gp - Int +1, disease resistance (-1) - 0.5 lbs


----------



## Voadam (Sep 28, 2007)

Delusion said:
			
		

> Alligator Tooth Earring - 220gp - +1 hp - 0.1 lbs




Heh.

The last thing Voadam fought in the last pbp game was a large croc.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 28, 2007)

What type of pace do you expect for the game? I generally post once per weekday for the games I play in.


----------



## Delusion (Sep 28, 2007)

That should be fine, Voadam. I won't be a stickler about missing a day or two, as I'm sure I may wind up doing myself, but just try to post once a day and we'll be just fine.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm still working on my character ideas, typing up background and updating their original 1st-level stats to 3rd-level.  I'll either play a gnome enchanter, a human magician, or a human monk.

It's also possible I may play a high elf paladin or cleric instead, or some kind of rogue, but the first three are more likely choices.  In general, it depends on what the rest of the group will play; with published modules, it's best to assume some of the basic roles will be really necessary (generally meat shield, healer, and trapmeister).

Something I forgot earlier, though.  What's the method for determining HP?  Max for 1st I'm guessing, but should other levels' HP be rolled in InvisibleCastle, or just assume half maximum, or average (rounded up on odd and rounded down on even), or max HP?

Regardless, I'll have my primary character ideas up sometime on Saturday (been busy the past few days else I'd have them finished up now).


----------



## WarShrike (Sep 29, 2007)

Better get my character application in while theres still room. 

Ahem...

[SBLOCK=Xoranis Onyxclaw -- Iksar Monk]

Xoranis Onyxclaw is rather odd for an Iksar. No less proud of his own abilities than any other, but uncharacteristicly respects, even admires the strengths of other races. He is obsessed with being the best at what he does, and sees the other races as sources of possible improvement.

Iksar as a rule think they're the best at everything, and as such, feel contempt towards those not of the scale. Xoranis isn't looking forward to attaining "Iksar Perfection". He feels his peoples skills have degenerated over time through their extreme isolation, and that becoming the best his mentor's trainning can make him will only waste his potential. So it is that he has decided to travel among other races, doing what he must to become accepted by them, in order to study them and hopefully improve his own abilities. 

At first he met little success. He hunted bandits in the lands both south and west of the Human capital of Freeport, and although it seemed like a good idea at the time, it turned out that killing Human bandits did little to endear himself to the majority of the Human population. Bandits or not, he was killing Humans, and that of itself garnered him a rather nasty though undeserved reputation. From that point on, Xoranis understood that to earn the approval of the various "civilized" races in these alien lands, he would have to concentrate on fighting their common enemies, such as Gnolls, Goblins, and Orcs.

Now, having heard tales old and new of the great battles of the Elves of Faydewer against the Orcish hordes, he sets sail from Freeport to meet these Elves, and hopefully learn their ways. 

*Xoranis Onyxclaw*

Class: Monk 3
Race: Iksar
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: N
Diety: Agnostic

STR: 20 (8pts, +4 Racial)
DEX: 16 (6pts, +2 Racial)
CON: 14 (6pts)
INT: 10 (2pts)
WIS: 16 (6pts, +2 Racial)
CHA: 4 (0pts, -4 Racial) 

Although having a solid grasp of common, his unfamiliarity with the ways and customs of other races causes him to express himself akwardly. His coloring is a dark gray with splotches of black, affording him decent camouflage in his natural rocky homeland. His eyes are black pools with no visible difference between pupil, iris, or sclera, causing his eyes to be "unreadable".

HPs: 23
AC: 19, touch 14, Flat Footed 15
Fort: 4
Refl: 6
Will: 5
Acid: 0
Cold: 3 (+3 trainning)
Disease: 0
Electricity: 0
Fire: 11 (+3 Trainning, +3 Class, +5 Racial)
Magic: 2 (+2 Trainning)
Poison: 0
Sonic: 0

BAB: +3
Grapple:
Melee: +8
Ranged: +7

Abilities:
Speed: 30', Swim 30'
Initiative: +3
Trainning: -7 (Feat), -8 (Resists).
Racial Natural Armor AC +3
Racial Infravision
Racial +5 Fire Resistance
Racial Fast Healing
Racial Wilderness Lore is always a Class Skill
Racial Vulnerability to Cold +20% damage from spells with the Cold Descriptor

Attacks:
Standard 1 (or 2) +8, 1d4+5 (+3, 1d4+5)
Full Attack with Round Kick 1: +6, 1d4+5. 2: +1, 1d4+5. 3: +6, 1d8+5.

Equipment:
Gossamer Robes -- (AC +3, Max Dex +9, Check Penalty +0, Hardness 1, HPs 3, Break DC 22, weight 2.8 lbs) cost 1800gp.
Dusty Ransacker's pack -- Weight Reduction 75%, Space 4 CF, Weight 0.4 lbs, cost 1050gp.

Feats:
Power Attack
Cleave

Class Granted Feats:
*Level 1*:
All Simple and Martial 1HB, 2HB, Hand to Hand, and Throwing Weapons
Dual Wield
Hand to Hand
Mend (9 hps total)
Mystic Strike
*Level 2*:
Fire Resistance +3
Improved Hand to Hand
*Level 3*:
Martial Defense AC +1
Round Kick


Skills: Rank, Ability, Misc, (Total) (24 Ranks Total)
Balance...............3, +3, 0, (+6)
Climb..................0, +5, 0, (+5)
Safe Fall..............6, +3, 0, (+9)
Spot...................3, +3, 0, (+6)
Swim..................0, +5, +8, (+13)
Tumble................6, +3, 0, (+9)
Wilderness Lore....6, +3, 0, (+9)
Lang. Common......4, 0, 0, (+4)
Lang. Iksar...........4, 0, 0, (+4) 
[/SBLOCK]

Also kicking around annother character concept:

[SBLOCK=Vaeris -- High Elf Enchanter]
*Vaeris*

Class: Enchanter 3
Race: High Elf
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: NG
Diety: Tunare

Stats:
STR: 6 (2pts, -4 Racial)
DEX: 14 (6pts)
CON: 14 (8pts, -2 Racial)
INT: 24 (12pts, +4 Racial, +2 Items)
WIS: 12 (0pts, +4 Racial)
CHA: 14 (4pts, +2 Racial)

HPs: 15
Mana Pool: 42
AC: 14  Touch: 12  Flat Footed: 12
Fort: +3
Refl: +3
Will: +4
Acid........:
Cold........: 2
Disease....: 2
Electricity:
Fire.........: 2
Magic......:
Poison.....: 2
Sonic......:

BAB: +1
Grapple: -1
Melee: -1
Ranged: +3

Speed: 30'
Initiative: +6
Training: -7 (Feat), -8 (Resists)

Attacks:
Equipment:
Sheer Bone Mask -- INT +1, 1.5 lbs   Cost: 1050gp
Bat Hide Wristband -- INT +1, Disease Res -1, 0.5 lbs   Cost 925gp
Raw Silk Robes -- AC +2, Max Dex +9, 7 lbs   Cost 500gp
Spear (1d8-2 (20 x2)) Range: 20' 5 lbs  Cost 4gp
5 Javelins (1d6-2 (20 x2)) Range: 30' 10 lbs  Cost 5gp
5 Days Trail Rations 5 lbs  Cost 2.5gp
Backpack 2 lbs  Cost 2gp
Bedroll 5 lbs  Cost 1sp
Water Skin 4 lbs  Cost 1gp
(4) Level 2 Spells -- Cost 400gp (100gp each)

Feats:
Improved Initiative
Spell Focus Conjuration (Trained)

Class Granted Feats:
*Level 1*
All Simple 1HB, 2HB, Piercing and Throwing Weapons
Spellcasting
*Level 3*
Bonus Mystic Feat -- Spell Focus Alteration

Skills: Rank, Ability, Misc, (Total). (60 Ranks Total)

Appraise..............: 6, +7, 0, (+13)
Bluff...................: 6, +2, 0, (+8)
Channeling...........: 6, +2, 0, (+8)
Diplomacy............: 6, +2, 0, (+8)
K. Mysticism........: 6, +7, 0, (+13)
Meditation...........: 6, +7, 0, (+13)
Spellcraft............: 6, +7, 0, (+13)
Jewelcraft...........: 18, +7, 0, (+25)

Spellbook:
*Level 1*: Minor Shielding, Reclaim Energy, Shallow Breath, Strengthen, Weaken.
*Level 2*: Color Flux, Fear, Gate, Invisibility, Juli's Animation, Mesmerize.




[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Delusion (Sep 29, 2007)

Hm, hadn't thought of that of that til you mentioned it, Ark. Use the table on page 198 of the (original non EQ) DMG for fixed hit points.


----------



## Caliber (Sep 29, 2007)

Delusion said:
			
		

> Hm, hadn't thought of that of that til you mentioned it, Ark. Use the table on page 198 of the (original non EQ) DMG for fixed hit points.




I went to go edit my posted char with the above info when I realized I had already rolled the numbers provided by the table!


----------



## Voadam (Sep 30, 2007)

*Work in progress*

Voadam
Human
Ranger 1/Monk 1/Rogue 1

Str 16
Dex 14
Con 16
Int 10
Wis 8
Cha 10

F +X, R +X, W +X

hp 28
AC (+3 dex) touch, flat footed

BAB +2
Grapple +5
Init +3
Melee +5 
Ranged +5
Feats: Dual Strike, Hand to Hand, Track, 
Skills:
Diplomacy
Monster lore: (Outsider specialization)
Search
Wilderness Lore
Speak Orcish



Equip 3,000 gp


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 30, 2007)

Turned out to be kinda busy today, so I'm not quite finished fleshing out any of my character ideas.  I'll either play Nobkins, gnome enchanter; Maruuk, vah shir rogue; Sardannan, human magician; Nielloryn, high elf paladin; or Alrunian, high elf cleric.  I'll put up their basic descriptions/background on Sunday afternoon, and stats probably the day after that, or maybe on Sunday too (the characters are on my laptop, so I have to retype each on this computer).


----------



## WarShrike (Sep 30, 2007)

About the tradeskills, whats the resale price on items made? 50% of market value?

WarShrike

***EDIT: Nevermind, found it.***


----------



## Delusion (Sep 30, 2007)

Well it looks like everyone's polishing up on their characters, but I'm going to go ahead and announce that everyone who has expressed interest in playing so far has been accepted into the game (scranford, Caliber, Voadam, WarShrike, and Arkhandus). Huzzah! Also, since there's a larger group now, I've decided in the name of keeping the game challenging to drop the ability score point buy to 28 (sorry guys, I know it's an inconvenience for the ones who typed up sheets already). But here's where we're at so far.

High Elf Cleric - scranford
Erudite Wizard - Caliber
Human Ranger/Rogue/Monk - Voadam
Iksar Monk - WarShrike
Gnome Enchanter, Vah Shir Rogue, Human Magician, High Elf Paladin, or High elf Cleric - Arkhandus

Not that I want to pick your character for you Arkhandus, but the two characters I see best fitting the needs of the group are either the Rogue or the Paladin (a trapfinder or a group tank), but the decision is entirely up to you.

As soon as everyone has completed their characters, I'll go ahead and create the in game thread. Here's to a good time and a fun game. Cheers!


----------



## Caliber (Oct 1, 2007)

The new 28 pt version of Deeboo is good and ready to go. His mental stats more accurately depict his annoyingness I suppose!


----------



## Delusion (Oct 1, 2007)

Just for the sake of easy reference and knowing when everyone is ready to begin, please post your finished character in the Rogue's Gallery thread. Thanks.


----------



## Caliber (Oct 1, 2007)

Delusion said:
			
		

> Just for the sake of easy reference and knowing when everyone is ready to begin, please post your finished character in the Rogue's Gallery thread. Thanks.




You got it boss! Done and done!


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 1, 2007)

Done.

WarShrike


----------



## Voadam (Oct 1, 2007)

Posted what I've got and updated skills, I need to do feats and equipment next.

Its a lot slower than most characters I've created before as I can't use the srd for most anything.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 1, 2007)

Magic item question as I don't have the DMG

Are +X weapons and armor not an option? Is it just those specific ones? Is making our armor or weapons masterwork an end point for the items or is this a prerequisite for enchanting them later?


----------



## Delusion (Oct 1, 2007)

Feel free to use the 3.5 DMG for magic items, including making your own +X weapons and armor. Masterwork items can be enchanted later by the usual means.


----------



## scranford (Oct 2, 2007)

*Faryellin - High Elf Cleric of Tunare*

I'm out of town on a business trip, but should be able to wrap up the character tomorrow evening.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 2, 2007)

Been kinda busy this weekend without a lot of computer time, but I'll post my character to the Rogues Gallery thread now.  Nielloryn, high elf paladin of Tunare.


----------



## Delusion (Oct 2, 2007)

Alright, sounds good guys! The adventure will begin kind of _en media res_ on your way to the Glitterhame. Your characters will be only briefly acquainted as you have all met at Kaladim and agreed to form a party to hunt for orc scalps/help the dwarves/find magical blades, whatever your personal reason is for going.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 2, 2007)

Updated Voadam with equipment and feats.

Is it 5 training points for every level above 1 or does that include level 1? Should we have 10 or 15 training points?

Also, can training points be spent on resistances straight or only to improve existing resistances? If only to improve I will spend the three training points on bumping up skill points then.


----------



## Caliber (Oct 2, 2007)

I believe we have 15 training points, and that they can be used to bump resistances from 0 up. At least, thats how I built Deeboo.


----------



## Delusion (Oct 2, 2007)

That's correct, Caliber - 15 skill points and they can be spent however you like as according to Table 3-2 on pg 50.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 2, 2007)

Is it 3 points for a class skill point?


----------



## Delusion (Oct 2, 2007)

Also correct, Voadam. 3 points for a class skill point, 5 for a cross-class skill point, 12 for an ability score point, 1 for a resistance point, and 7 for a bonus feat.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 2, 2007)

And each resistance can only be trained a number of times equal to your level (so you could get 3 points of cold resistance or whatnot, in addition to any bonuses to resistance you might get from a race or class).  And can only get 1 bonus feat per 2 levels above 1st.


----------



## Delusion (Oct 3, 2007)

Alright guys, the first post is up! Here's the in game thread. Sorry we couldn't wait for you scranford, but the show must go on. You can still post as normal, just have the sheet up as soon as you can. Hopefully we won't run into any combat encounters until then.


----------



## scranford (Oct 4, 2007)

*Faryellin - High Elf Cleric*

Never fear Faryellin has arrived finally. (fashionable late you see)


----------



## Delusion (Oct 4, 2007)

No worries, never doubted you for a moment, heh.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 4, 2007)

Are the orc weapons poor quality? -1 to hit, half value?


----------



## Delusion (Oct 4, 2007)

Nope, just a little sore on the eyes, that's all.


----------



## Bihlbo (Oct 11, 2007)

*Still accepting?*

I just found this thread... a little late I guess.

If you're still accepting more, or if you're recruiting alternates, I'd love to be included.  I'm a big fan of the setting and system, and know it well enough to help out with some of the things like the crafting gap.  I typically post on weekdays in the mornings and not on the weekend.

_Edit: I'd prefer a bard, so ignore the following._
*Character concepts:* gnome necromancer  /  ogre beastlord  /  dwarf warrior

Which one I'd prefer all depends on the way you plan to handle roleplaying alignment and racial tension.  If being an evil necromancer of Bertoxxulous isn't likely to be prohibitive in a group with a cleric of Tunare, then that's what I'd prefer.  If that can't work, I'd enjoy playing the ogre (not as an evil character) as long as that isn't nonsense for the location - I could see how a level 3 ogre getting to the Faydark could be rediculous.  Otherwise, the dwarf would also be great fun.  It seems like the group balance could use any of these classes.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 11, 2007)

Just to note, yeah, any follower of Bertoxxulous would be rather impossible in the group.....both a cleric of Tunare and a paladin of Tunare in the party, and with those two deities being serious enemies, there's no way the Tunarians would suffer the Bertoxxulan to live.


----------



## Bihlbo (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, that makes sense.

Heck, I don't know what I was thinkin.  I want to play a bard!!
I'll write up the character stats soon, in case you need another.


----------



## Delusion (Oct 12, 2007)

Very sorry I didn't see your posts until just now, Bihlbo - but I'm afraid there's no more room at the moment. However, it certainly wouldn't hurt to have an alternate waiting in the wings.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 12, 2007)

delusion, you might want to take down the recruiting tag for this thread. Just edit it to another category in the original post.


----------



## Bihlbo (Oct 13, 2007)

Delusion said:
			
		

> Very sorry I didn't see your posts until just now, Bihlbo - but I'm afraid there's no more room at the moment. However, it certainly wouldn't hurt to have an alternate waiting in the wings.




I understand!  Thanks for the consideration, I'll be available as an alternate as soon as I can get to my books.  After that, do try to kill someone off so I can play, alright?  kthxbye


----------



## Bihlbo (Oct 18, 2007)

I know full-well that I'm just an alt for a game that has a cleric (and therefore, isn't likely to have any permanent deaths), but I posted my character idea.  He's a "wandering elf", taken from the Dagnor's Cauldron sourcebook (those elves are from the Loping Plains).  I take it this is how you meant us to use the Trade Skill rules you allowed?

With your say-so I'll get a background up too.  Let me know if you need anything else from me please.


----------



## Bihlbo (Oct 26, 2007)

*Rip*

So, Delusion the game master of this game, hasn't been online in 13 days.  Sounds like this game has died.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 26, 2007)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> So, Delusion the game master of this game, hasn't been online in 13 days.  Sounds like this game has died.



Its possible.

Games ending suddenly happens more frequently than I'd like, but it is a risk of the medium.


----------



## Caliber (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah, that seems to be more or less what I expect as well. It is a common fate for PBPs.


----------

